# Where to buy slsa for Bubble Bars



## Kristin2011 (Apr 9, 2012)

I am searching for a store online that sells slsa for Bubble bars. Would anyone happen to know where I could purchase it for a reasonable price? I found a web site a while ago but I forgot to save it, now I can't find it.


----------



## Genny (Apr 10, 2012)

I believe The Chemistry Store sells it


----------



## Moonblossom (Apr 10, 2012)

Lotion Crafters does also.


----------



## judymoody (Apr 10, 2012)

Chemistry Store, Chemistry Connection, Ingredients to Die For (last time I looked this was cheapest when I took shipping into account).  I think the Sage might have it too.


----------

